# Mile a Minute



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello all! Im courious (but not enought to buy a pattern and then find out i cant understand it And im too cheap..lol).. does anyone have a pattern or a similar concept for this pattern?? Im learning how to crochet and i was just thinking about this the other day and wondered if this was a simple concept or not. Just courious and wanted to ask..thinking i might get lucky! Thank u


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

does this help


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Type in Mile a Minute afghan in your search engine, and there are tons of sites that come up, most of them free sites.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Hoodedmaiden60, I have used the free Bernat Lacy Stripes Blanket pattern to crochet a mile-a-minute lapghan for a dear friend. 
She loves it, and it is a nice afghan to make. 
As you can see from the photos, you knit several strips and then you can sew or crochet them together when you have enough strips for the width of you afghan. 
Hope this info helps. Hannet


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW! thats beautifull and stunning!! But as i said im just a humble beginner and i thought well it would be easy just useing the stitches that i just learned..wow thats just beautill.. but unfortuncatly my skills are just not up to that point ..yet


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> does this help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

The video is a great mile a minute pattern.
That is the basic mile a minute. Just double crochet and chains.
You make a center strip and then work and edging.
Mile a minute afghans work up fast and the strips can be sewn or crocheted together.
Dick


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I have made several mile a minute afghans. There are a number
of patterns that range from easy to complex. They are great
takealong projects as one strip at a time is crocheted and they
are joined either as each strip is finished or all at the end.
Also, the center of each strip makes wonderful use of odds and
ends of yarn!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Dick I have made that pattern many times. Very easy.


----------



## chuwan4344 (Sep 23, 2018)

Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Mile-A-Minute/Floral-Petals-Mile-a-Minute-Afghan

http://whowantstobemarthawhenicanbeme.blogspot.com/2014/09/my-version-of-mile-minute-baby-afghan.html

You make the center strip and the rest is a boarder.
I put the strips together with a slip stitch in the back loops only when I join them.
Dick


----------

